# Anyone willing to share pics of the progression- pup to adult?



## DreamingGold

So my pup Cooper is now 9 months old and while he's definitely looking older, he has the long skinny adolescent nose and still needs to grow into his face a little.  

So imagining how he'll change in the next year or so, that got me to thinking about how fun it would be to see pics of your dogs in the progression to their 'adult look'. Anyone care to share (I know, I know- definite arm twisting involved to get you to share pics of your pups )? Anyway, I'd love to see them! 

Here's Cooper so far:

*8 weeks*
*







*

*4 months*









*5 months*









*6 months*










*9 months*


----------



## Jige

BaWaaJige

7.5wks









9wks









13wks









4mos









5mos









6mos









7mos









I think I went a little picture crazy but I LOVE my golden boy.


----------



## Nyahsmommy

Love this thread! Not sure the ages in between exactly but the first one is at 10 weeks and last one is 8 months.


----------



## Megora

This is a "bump". Because I love seeing the transitions... 

I think we have had threads like this in the past, but had to be about a year ago since the last one. I'm sure everyone's puppies are getting older all the time and it's time for an update.  

In my signature I have a youtube video of Jacks' first three years.


----------



## LibertyME

*Tracer 2 months - 3 years 9 months*








2 months








3 months








6 months








9 months








1 year 3 months








2.5 years








3 years 9 months


----------



## MikeS

Here is one of our girls
Katy at 4 weeks,
6 weeks, 4months and 7 months seems they grow up too fast....will try to follow up with our other girl Abby soon.


----------



## Bell

Here are our pics.







a month old,with his sisters.







two months old







three months old.







4 months.







6 months old.







8 months.







11 months old







1 year old.







1 year,8 months.







3 years-now. 
Everyone-lovely pictures,and a nice thread.


----------



## Deb_Bayne

Bayne's birthday thread .... from 9 wks to 1 year

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-up-1-year/107960-happy-birthday-goodbye.html


----------



## dexter0125

4 weeks









7 weeks









8 weeks









12 weeks

















16(ish) weeks









20(ish) weeks









6 months









7 months









8 months









9 months









10 months









11 months









He'll be a year old on the 25th


----------



## solinvictus

I 
9 weeks old










4 months old










5 months










1 year










18 months










22 months










30 months










2 weeks shy of 3 years


----------



## DreamingGold

I'm loving these- thank you all so much for sharing!


----------



## Deber

This is the most wonderful thread. We have some mighty nice Goldens here - Wow! Amazing how quickly they change. Thank you to all!


----------



## goldprof

Love all the pictures. They grow up so fast!


----------



## kobusclan6

I wish more of us would post "progression photos" or even have a sticky for it in the photo section, because there are ALWAYS many of us whom are looking to see what our pup's "MIGHT" possibly look like someday. It's so hard to imagine that your pup (whom has blown his/her puppy coat) will EVER look like a golden again! LOL  
LOVE these pics btw!!!


----------



## Bentley's Mom

7 weeks








10 weeks








3 months








4 months








5 months








6 months








9 months


----------



## Morgan Novosad

Hello! Have a few pictures of updates. First picture, two months. Second picture, three months. Third picture, four months.


----------



## kellyguy

I always marvel at the magic transition that occurs when they start growing their coat. They all start out as little puff balls and then go through the "all legs" stages and for a while they look like labs until almost overnight it seems like the tails and chest just materialize.


----------

